# Fuente de Pc a 13.8v con regulador



## guionbajo (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola, buscando en internet encontre una forma bastante facil de pasar de los 12 v max de una fuente de pc a 13.8v, solo es necesario alimentar el pin 1 del integrado PWM TL494 con un divisor de tension y cortar una pista. Queria saber, de acuerdo a esta explicacion ( link ) si es necesario poner resistencias de 1/2w o de 1w.... o solo las comunes de 1/4w. 

Tambíen queria preguntar si estas fuentes de PC (la que tengo ahora es una fuente AT) poseen proteccion contra cortos.

Además de esto queria saber que modificacion debo hacer para poner un pote y poder variar la salida de la fuente, en este caso de 0v a 13.8v.

muchisimas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 1, 2007)

hola *guionbajo* quiero darte un empujon mostrandote algó que necesitas de las fuentes de PC ATX.



--------------
  zopilote


----------



## guionbajo (Nov 2, 2007)

es para usarla de fuente de laboratorio, para algun que otro circuito, no creo que en ningun momento sobrepare 1.5 A.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2012)

Estoy tratando de encontrar una forma económica de alimentar un transmisor de fm de 30w. Mirando el artículo que comparte @guionbajo, parece tener sentido. Alguién lo probó? todos los demás artículos que encuentro por ahí que tratan sobre modificar fuentes de pc hacen cosas un poco más rebuscadas como rebobinar un transformador, cambiar diodos de lugar, etc.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 13, 2012)

¿Te fijaste en este hilo? Pinta que hace rato lo venimos probando


----------

